# Favorite saltwater fish



## Age of Aquariums

OK, I want to know what every ones favorite saltwater fish is.

My favorites:
Regal Tang
Sohal Tang
Percula Clownfish
Bluehead Wrass


----------



## Mrmofo

clown trigger


----------



## Captain Crab

*trippy*

The Psychedelic mandrin goby.never fails to amaze my eyes.looks like a 60s lightshow.Groovy baby


----------



## maguay

Is it true that mandarin gobis are extremely hard to take care of? I hear that they need large amounts of food to survive.


----------



## nbassis

Quuen Angel by far, beautiful coloring and the best part it is changes. There is always something new to look for.


----------



## Captain Crab

They survive mainly on ostracods(seed shrimp)but can be trained to eat brine shrimp.although they usually starve to death because stores don't sell ostracods.they are considered pests and you couldnt grow enough of them.


----------



## caferacermike

This is my favorite fish in my tank.









I am especially fond of frogfish.


----------



## Captain Crab

I like the ribbon eels and the clam.what type is that?


----------



## jdecorse25

*My God Mike!*

My God Mike, that is gorgeous!


----------



## Robnjo

Japanese inflator filefish, a guy to doors up has one its awesome.
...also Ilike the Harlequin Tuskfish


----------



## Robnjo

not japanese but Orange Spotted Filefish 
http://www.marine.uq.edu.au/ohg/acid/Filefish.jpg


----------



## Robnjo

or the almost black Tangs...


----------



## Lupin

maguay said:


> Is it true that mandarin gobis are extremely hard to take care of? I hear that they need large amounts of food to survive.


Apparently, they were well-known for starving themselves to death in captivity.

Click here to see my fave.:wink2:


----------



## Captain Crab

I'd starve to death too ,if you were cooking lupin.haha


----------



## killjoy391

i like the emperor angel, the dragon wrasse, flame angel, and the red finned batfish


----------

